# Rusty Elgin garage sale find



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

I found this Elgin rusting away in the backyard of a house that was having a garage sale recently. I guess I really have a weakness for the rusty ones! I think the guy almost fell over when I offered him $40 for it  So far it's just been sitting on my deck as an object d'art. I'd like to hear opinions on what to do with it, should I leave it as is? Make it a rider? Restore? And lastly, the serial number is A19600. Can anyone tell me what year that would be?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2015)

1936


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

maybe 1934-36. Good deal.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, you guys are quick! Thanks for the info.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2015)

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html




Thanks, that's an excellent resource. I didn't know that Elgin was related to Columbia (I'm new to the bike collecting world) so I was happy to find that out as well.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's another question that may have an obvious answer to those more experienced than myself. How do you change the handlebars on a bike like this? Would I have to remove the pinch bolt and pry that stem open while hoping and praying that it doesn't disintegrate before my eyes? Seems weird that this would have come this way originally.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 5, 2015)

The stem will clear the flattened part on the crossbar. But be VERY carefull. Those stems break just from looking at them wrong.

I love bikes like that. I'd regrease it, put some tires on it, get a tetanus shot, and ride it.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 5, 2015)

That's how ya do it that's looks to be an aluminum Torrington stem so BE easy to pry it apart to slide the bars out .


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> That's how ya do it that's looks to be an aluminum Torrington stem so BE easy to pry it apart to slide the bars out .




Were these made in Torrington Connecticut by any chance? I live about 20 minutes away from there


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd soak that gooseneck in pb blaster before trying to looseningfrom dissimilar metals, the bolts steel into aluminum will rust bad at the threads, once it's loose ( if you ever get it loose) the gap in the gooseneck should slip over the flats of the crossbar.those motor bike frames are super cool and you don't have to worry about whether to refinish the original paint, you could just wire brush off the heavy rust and spray with rust converter , it will turn the rust into a black rust proof primer that will not even require paint if you like the way it comes out, a seat top won't be hard to find some grease and tires and you could be riding it for around another fifty or sixty bucks, at that it could be worth upwards of four bills, or you could buy a girls bike for parts and get off even cheaper,if you use it for a yard ornament you may want to lock it down, have fun


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

You guys are beginning to convince me that I should get this thing rolling again.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 5, 2015)

oh ya get it rolling !!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's your bike with a little less rust. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?82504-FS-1936-Elgin-oriole&highlight=elgin+oriole


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes. Torrington Co. Torrington Conn. 



incajoe said:


> Were these made in Torrington Connecticut by any chance? I live about 20 minutes away from there


----------



## incajoe (Dec 5, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's your bike with a little less rust. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?82504-FS-1936-Elgin-oriole&highlight=elgin+oriole



 NICE! If I had found it about 10 years sooner it may have looked similar to that


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2015)

It would be great to see this up on its feet again. PB Blaster is your friend for bolt removal, just needs multiple applications and several days soaking time.

Many good threads here on rust removal using products such as Rust Evaporator, oxalic acid. Once you dissolve most of that rust, give it a boiled linseed oil wipe down which will give it a nice period-correct glow.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2015)

What Bairdco said-"I love bikes like that. I'd regrease it, put some tires on it, get a tetanus shot, and ride it.".


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 7, 2015)

Please just get it out of the weather no more rust.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

*Yes, get it rolling.*

Here's a before and after of my 37. It was nasty and the guy I bought it from was amazed that I could get it ridable. It really is one of my favorite riders. Trust me, there's hope for yours, just have patience.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's one of my favorites. 40's Roadmaster.  The guy I got it from said he found it in the desert in arizona somewheres. Someone housepainted over the rust. All the bearings were frozen, chain was rusted and kinked, bike wouldn't even roll.

After soaking, regreasing, rebuilding it and adding a seat and tires, it rode like new. Rode it all summer til I sold it.

You'd be amazed at how well these old rusters can come back to life.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 7, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Here's a before and after of my 37. It was nasty and the guy I bought it from was amazed that I could get it ridable. It really is one of my favorite riders. Trust me, there's hope for yours, just have patience.



That's a killer looking bike. I'm convinced, I'm going to get it rolling again. I just need to collect some parts....this is going to be a fun project!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2015)

Time, patience, steel wool, WD40, a little vinager! You would be suprised how things can turn out! You will have some paint loss, sometimes the chrome is gone, but the finished product is always cool! The tank is really nice, wierd reflections in last pic.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 9, 2015)

That's a sharp looking bike. Amazing how these things come back to life with a little elbow grease!



oldfart36 said:


> Time, patience, steel wool, WD40, a little vinager! You would be suprised how things can turn out! You will have some paint loss, sometimes the chrome is gone, but the finished product is always cool! The tank is really nice, wierd reflections in last pic.


----------

